# One train, Two skies - Luminar4 sky replacement software



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice photos, different but I like them. When I saw the NYC paint scheme I googled the railway and it sounds like it will be very interesting to model.


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

Gramps said:


> Nice photos, different but I like them. When I saw the NYC paint scheme I googled the railway and it sounds like it will be very interesting to model.


Thanks!


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful photography and model. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockcity (Oct 4, 2021)

498cm3 said:


> Beautiful photography and model.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------

